# Fuel Filter Change



## mb14 (Dec 18, 2007)

How easy is it to change the diesel fuel filter on a 2.2dci?.The stealers want to charge me an arm and a leg!


----------



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd like to know this too, sounds like a nightmare of a job I've heard. But can't find out where the actual filter is located!


----------



## mb14 (Dec 18, 2007)

The stealers charged me £75 today!on top of the service-it is easy to see on the n/side to the rear of the engine compartment-but awkward to change.


----------



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

is it the metal type or is it a paper filter inside a plastic cylinder?

Also shoud the filter not be changed as part of the service anyway???


----------



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

caution: putting the wrong one in causes big probs. I would take a breath and pay the expert to do the job. And i normally DIY


----------



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

all done and dusted peice p|ss! Well its a little awkward but cerainly no more difficult than other cars I've done! Mine was the metal canister type btw.


----------

